
Bringing Precision to the AI Safety Discussion - _jomo
https://research.googleblog.com/2016/06/bringing-precision-to-ai-safety.html
======
brudgers
The Open AI version:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11950687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11950687)

